# Stomach ailment, H. Pylori Bacteria



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

*HeliobacterPylori Bacteria*. H. Pylori for short. Anyone out there have experience with it? Or know someone that has, like a family member or close friend? 
My experience:
It is a stomach bacteria that leads to stomach ulcer and can lead to cancer if not cured. 
I was diagnosed with this in August 06. Had a blood test expecially to see if it was present. I had never heard of it! It is a extra strong bacteria that digs into the stomach lining and causes inflammation that leads to serious problems. makes your whole system go 'bonkers' if left on it's own. 
Right away the MD doc prescribes very strong anti-biotics, 4 pills , 4 x daily for 14 days. Whew! I found out this is suppose to be a new cure for stomach ulcers. 
I read l the possible side affects of the various meds and it scared me to death! Horrible! So I opted to see a *Naturopath ND.* She had some experience with it and put me on a regimen of Herbals. 
Had to stop eating sweets, caffein, fried foods, dairy, and find pure 100% fruit juices without any sweetners. Well, I did follow her instructions and it worked! I felt like a new person with a new lease on life!  
Now it has came back on me. I had read that it sometimes comes back worse than before...although it is naturally in our system. But if stressed, depressed for a long period and/or run down it can multiply to a unhealthy state. And it does! I found a good deal of information on the internet. Some recommended a natural honey from Australia. Raw manuka honey. I tried that too for several weeks before I went to ND. 
So I am on the regimen again, but it isn't working as well this time, taking longer. but do feel some better. 
What I want to know  is if anyone out there can tell me of their experience or of someone else's experience that they know, and what they did. 
Someone told me that Tea tree oil was good for this H. Pylori. Told me that someone she knows took it for 5 or 6 weeks and was cured. I took it for 15 days (1 drop in a glass of water daily and slowly increase drops up to 5.) I did this for 15 and started having odd pains so stopped. I know all the information I found speaks against taking Tea Tree Oil internally. So I don't want to try that again. 
Tea T.O. is great for external purposes and I use it as such. 
Anyway, hope to hear from you.. Take care,,,


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

My FIL had h.pylori bacteria which caused horrible ulcers for a coupole of decades. He finally did the antibiotic pepto bismal regime and it worked. His ulcer never came back. I know the antibiotics can be scary, but I think sometimes you have to weigh the good against the bad. I've heard of it working for many people.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Do the antibiotics. I have had an H. Pilori ulcer before and it was absolute heaven after taking the meds. 

Well worth it. 
BTW, once you have had H. Pilori you will always test positive so it's best to get it the first time.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a duodenual ulcer.

I have been tested many times for H. Pylori, but alas I have none.

I have been told that if I did have the bug, then curing the ulcer would be easy. Anti-biotic soup for 2 weeks, maybe three, and it is gone. Usually for life.

I swallow the garden hose video camera each year, so they can take updated photos of my ulcer. It has not moved for 7 years now. It is right there just past my stomach.

I am on Prilosec, which helps. The alternative is to sew shut my bile ducts.

My thoughts?

Take the anti-biotics, and be thankful for modern chemistry.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I'm having my first EGD on Jan.4th for what they think is a duodenal ulcer. I am hoping I test positive for h.pylori and can get rid of it like my FIL did. Right now I use Prilosec and eat small meals several times a day. I'm hoping it heals. 
So, is swallowing the garden hose, as you call it, very uncomfortable afterwards?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

No. not really. kinda

They mix a soup of four drugs, mostly alcohol, plus rophinal [I don't recall the spelling]and two others. The drugs are to get me majorly drunk and incapable of forming long term memories. They spray my throat to deaden it, and they keep my wife handy.

I am told each time, that they will need me to be awake to follow directions and to do the swallowing. That it will bruise the back of my throat, so I will have a soar throat for a couple days. And they ask my wife what kind of a drunk I am, so they know how to 'handle me'. But really; I recall the waivers and the pre-op instructions, but once they start the IV drip and spray my throat, I do not remember any of it.

My soar throats have never been bad either.

I do get cool colour photos, of my stomach and as it enters my intestines.

I call it a garden hose as I think it looks like one, about three foot long with a camera inside the end. On military bases the OB/GYN is the doc who keeps it and uses it. A video camera for looking around inside dark orifices. and like in this case, it can go a long ways inside an orifice.

It is one of the few times that I actually get to see a real doctor who graduated medical school.


----------



## Kee Wan (Sep 20, 2005)

cozyhollow-gal said:


> ...Had to stop eating sweets, caffein, fried foods, dairy, and find pure 100% fruit juices without any sweetners. Well, I did follow her instructions and it worked! I felt like a new person with a new lease on life!  ...


The problem is that you stopped doing this. To say that just diet is the cause, is not really right - we are all a synergistic mess of every chemical and compound that we come into contact with....toss in genetics, and you really can't ever apply exactly the same "cure" to another person and get the exact same results. WE are all unique.....

If you continue on your "regimen" you WILL get better - and if you make this a lifestyle change, and continue to eat healthy, you will stay that way. 

The best book that I have EVER read on the topic of GI illnesses, "western medical" treatments, and cures that WORK is called "No More Heartburn" by (you guessed it) Dr. Sherry Rogers. 

I know that I espouse her books alot - but as a research scientist - when I first came acrosse her work, I was VERY skeptical, and I checked her sources.....In all the checking that I did, I NEVER failed to find that what she was saying was PRECISELY what the medical research showed. 

As for the experiences, I know that my best friend in the world struggled with GERD, H. Pylori Bacteria, REflux, Ulcers and more, and when she made her dietary change, she got better, when she "fell off the wagon" her doctor put her on the antibiotics and she was a medical disaster for 4 more years (she was hospitalized three times, and operated on twice)....when she finally got a hold of Dr. Rogers book, read it, and started eating right and so forth, she got better gagin (not nearly so fast as the first time) and has never even THOUGHT about going back to her garbage diet. In fact, she now eats a mostly whole-foods diet and loves it.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your input. I sure do appreciate all the advice, and the sharing of your experiences. The H. Pylori has been a new problem in my life. Never heard of it nor heard anyone talk about it. So was nice to get so much information. I don't have a ulcer yet, and hope I don't develope one. So am staying on top of this even more so now. 
I am scared to death of that "antibiotic/pepto bismal/prevasid treatment. Will stick with the naturapath regimen for now, plus diet changes. 
It definitely is a life change in eating habits, and health awareness. I too am changing to the Blood type diet.. (O positive) I have the book on it so if anyone wants to know more about the O positive diet I can share information. It is a big change. I already have improved in other areas of health. I will keep you posted from time to time.


----------



## #1 DogMom (Jun 14, 2004)

According to Brenda Watson, N.D. and founder of ReNew Life Products, you can kill the h. pilori virus with some Critical Care 50 billion Probiotics. I have seen her special a couple of times on PBS.........Wow! Very enlightening! The antibiotics that you're taking are what's killing that "friendly" bacteria too. All the more reason to be taking a probiotic of such proportion. You should be able to find/ask for it at your local health food store. I love her line of cleanses too. 
Jordin Rubin also has wonderful things to say about Probiotics in most of his books. Probiotics are really what saved his life. A couple of good books by him are Patient Heal Thyself and The Makers Diet. He's had more since then too. 
Simply put......Probiotics are Pro-Life......
I wish you the best of luck and wonderful health.

Blessings


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi #1dogmom,
Please excuse me for not replying sooner to your post. I have been away from home awhile, not on PC much.
I have NOT been taking anti-biotics for the H. Pylori Bacteria. That is why I got on here to find out if anyone did alternative methods and their experiences. I am scared to death  of the horrible side affects of the Killer anti-biotics. 
As I mentioned I did a alternative regimen and it worked but soon as I stopped it, a few weeks later got the same symptoms. So am still struggling with it. :grump: But am going back on the healthy diet and add a few more methods to work against these buggers.  Such as more Fiber, K. tea and I will up my intake of pro-biotics flora. as you suggested. I don't use it near enough. 
Those books sound interesting. I am going to look in LIbrary and see if any of them are there. 
thanks again, Patsy


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

My husband did a search of natural remedies. He thinks he has it but has not actually been tested for it. He read that DGL licorice, mastic gum, colloidal silver, cabbage juice, lots of Vit C and pepto bismol seem to be the best. Before you try any of things things, look them up and decide what would be the best for you. Rita


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

colloidal silver - kills bacteria internal to tissue cells, not stomach lining.

cabbage juice - mild opiates may help with the pain, but are not noted for killing bacteria.

lots of Vit C and pepto bismol - acids / bases all change the chemistry of your stomache. H. pylora thrive on acids and bases normally.


----------

